# Wyndham/II trading changes



## hjtug (Dec 16, 2010)

Even though we trade through II, we received the email (discussed in http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136394) this morning from Club Wyndham about the RCI trading changes.  I called Wyndham to try to get information about whether there will be changes in II trading as well.  After I talked first to a vacation counselor and then to a customer service rep, the answer seems to be yes.  The customer service rep says that Wyndham/II traders should receive a similar email shortly specifying the II changes.  I suppose the Worldwide External Exchange Points Chart included in the RCI email will also apply to II.  I find it interesting that there was no mention of Wyndham eliminating II trading altogether.  They said that these changes are being made to better align II and RCI trading values with the Wyndham points system.  Of course, whenever Wyndham makes such changes, no matter the stated reason, it always seems to me to take away from owners and put more money in Wyndham's pockets.


----------



## famy27 (Dec 16, 2010)

*We got the e-mail as well*

Ours specifically references Interval and says the change will go into effect in mid-January.  I guess I can make one last 28,000 point deposit now.  

I wonder if this will have any effect on trade power in II?


----------



## hjtug (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.  How about making some 28K deposits in the first half of January?  Is your email the same as the RCI one being discussed but with II mentioned as well?  Would you be willing to post your version for the benefit of Wyndham II members who may not have received it?


----------



## janej (Dec 16, 2010)

I have not received the letter either.  But I will deposit all my 2012 points on Jan 1.  I already used up my 2011 points.  Thanks for sharing the information.  I really like the 28k deposit for last minute exchanges.  I actually like almost everything Wyndham points work in II except it is very hard to keep track of the deposit.  But I was always able to straighten out the problems after many calls.


----------



## famy27 (Dec 17, 2010)

hjtug said:


> Thanks for the reply.  How about making some 28K deposits in the first half of January?  Is your email the same as the RCI one being discussed but with II mentioned as well?  Would you be willing to post your version for the benefit of Wyndham II members who may not have received it?



Here it is.  I almost deleted it, thinking it was just junk.  The points chart is the same one in the RCI thread.  I can't post it to look so pretty, but I'll put the meat of it at the bottom.

Dear      :

Getting you on the vacation of your dreams is always our number one priority. While we hope that you'll find that perfect getaway with CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus, we know that you may wish to travel to destinations where we do not yet have a property. That's where the value of your Worldwide External Exchange Company, Interval International, becomes important. 
I'd like to take this opportunity to share with you an update to your Worldwide External Exchange Points Chart. As you may know, the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus resort collection has experienced great growth over the years, with more than 70 properties available to its members. To ensure that your exchanges are fair and equitable within the Interval International exchange program, the points chart below has been updated to be more reflective of today's value. This change will go into effect in mid-January 2011, however, any deposits and exchanges that you have made but not yet traveled on will remain unchanged.
While your points chart has been updated, the process by which you deposit and book your exchange vacation with Interval International will remain the same.



You may find additional information about this update to your exchange benefit in the "What's New" section of your Member home page at WyndhamVacationResorts.com. Or, should you have any questions, please call a knowledgeable Vacation Planning Counselor at 1-800-251-8736.


Studio or 1 BR:  
Prime--143,000
High--121,000
Value--95,000
Quiet--74,000

2BR:
Prime--224,000
High--184,000
Value--140,000
Quiet--109,000

3BR:
Prime--308,000
High--258,000
Value--199,000
Quiet--161,000


----------



## hjtug (Dec 17, 2010)

famy27,

Thanks for posting the info.  It has been pointed out elsewhere (http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1029049#post1029049) that Wyndham has now posted info on trading changes for both II and RCI.  It seems like maybe RCI folks are getting some improvements in their system along with the point increases.  It sounds like we get nothing but the increases.  I gather that Wyndham thinks the 28K trades were not "fair and equitable".




janej said:


> But I will deposit all my 2012 points on Jan 1.



janej,

Can you deposit your 2012 points with II 12 months in advance.  I seem to remember some limit on that timeframe?  We have enough deposits active now that if I did that we would not be able to use all deposits by January 2014.


----------



## janej (Dec 17, 2010)

hjtug said:


> janej,
> 
> Can you deposit your 2012 points with II 12 months in advance.  I seem to remember some limit on that timeframe?  We have enough deposits active now that if I did that we would not be able to use all deposits by January 2014.



Yes, when you deposit online now, it gives you options to deposit 2010 or 2011 points.  That is how I used up my 2011 points already.   Going from 28k to 74k is really steep especially when nothing else would change.  I am amazed how fast Wyndham can come up with tricks like this.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 17, 2010)

janej said:


> Yes, when you deposit online now, it gives you options to deposit 2010 or 2011 points.  That is how I used up my 2011 points already.   Going from 28k to 74k is really steep especially when nothing else would change.  I am amazed how fast Wyndham can come up with tricks like this.



Hmmmmm, I guess I better deposit mine as well. 
My ownership runs from Oct 1- Sept 30....so I will be able to deposit my Oct 1,2011 pts as well as Oct 1, 2012 on January 1


----------



## hjtug (Dec 18, 2010)

janej said:


> Yes, when you deposit online now, it gives you options to deposit 2010 or 2011 points.



Check https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/member/href.do?id=LIB-0002524  It says _Use your points to deposit a week from 10 months prior to the Use Year Start Date up to and including the last day of the Use Year._


----------



## janej (Dec 18, 2010)

hjtug said:


> Check https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/member/href.do?id=LIB-0002524  It says _Use your points to deposit a week from 10 months prior to the Use Year Start Date up to and including the last day of the Use Year._



Uhmm,  I did not know that.  Thank you so much for bringing this up.   I guess I will have to use the borrow/cancel trick in January if that is the case.  Actually, I still have 20k points left for this year.  I will have to pay a transaction fee any way.  I might just get it done all in one day.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 18, 2010)

The last use year you can deposit right now says "Use Year End Date: September 30, 2012"

Will this change to September 30, 2013 after Jan 1, 2011?

Trying to decide whether to do II deposits or just reserve and give to SFX - they have a demand for Wyndham properties as listed here.... http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/ask-sfx/107508-wyndham-trading-power.html


----------



## hjtug (Dec 18, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> The last use year you can deposit right now says "Use Year End Date: September 30, 2012"
> 
> Will this change to September 30, 2013 after Jan 1, 2011?



Do use years start the 1st of Jan, Apr, July, and Oct?  If so, given that deposits can be made up to 10 months before the start of the use year of the points, I would think that the answer to your question is no.  The next change would occur on Mar 1, 2011 when the last use year you can deposit right now will say "Use Year End Date: December 30, 2012"  Does this make sense?  If so, it wouldn't be until Nov 1, 2011 that it would change to September 30, 2013.


----------



## hjtug (Dec 18, 2010)

janej said:


> I guess I will have to use the borrow/cancel trick in January if that is the case.



Can you do something wild like borrow and cancel all of you 2012 points?


----------



## janej (Dec 18, 2010)

hjtug said:


> Can you do something wild like borrow and cancel all of you 2012 points?



I think if you make a reservation for early 2011, you can borrow from 2012 points.  When you cancel, the points will stay as 2011 cancelled point.  It is a pain trying to find the right reservation to make though.  You have to get just the right amount of points and HK points to make the deposit.  I just tried and did not find anything ideal.  Basically, studios cost 28 HK points, 1 bedrooms cost 63 HK points, 2 bedrooms are 77 HK points, three bedrooms are 140 HK points.  It is hard to find reservations that has the matching # of points.  I will try to do it tomorrow when my mind is fresher.  I also find it is best to do it in the morning so that I have time to call Wyndham in case I need to.  Otherwise, another transaction fee...


----------



## hjtug (Dec 19, 2010)

janej said:


> I also find it is best to do it in the morning so that I have time to call Wyndham in case I need to.  Otherwise, another transaction fee...



I did this maneuver for the first time a few months ago.  I tried to do it online but there are many reasons that will not work in one day.  One reason to call is the one you mentioned, that the Wyndham rep can find suitable reservations easier than we can.  I ended up calling and it worked out except that the rep messed up on the HK credits.  That cost me about $20.  In another thread (http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1027721#post1027721) a bunch of us concluded that it is best to do it over the phone if time or transactions fees are an issue.


----------



## momeason (Dec 19, 2010)

famy27 said:


> Ours specifically references Interval and says the change will go into effect in mid-January.  I guess I can make one last 28,000 point deposit now.
> 
> I wonder if this will have any effect on trade power in II?



I am totally unhappy to hear about these changes. I am glad to find a group of Wyndham/II owners. There are not a lot of us. 
I have only stayed at a Wyndham resort once. I use these points to exchange in II. I used 28k to get a 3 br in Grand Cayman on the beach in 2009. 

I am trying to decide how to split up my points for deposit by the end of 2010. Now I guess I will be doing my 2011 deposits soon also. Has anyone found that the season makes any difference in II? ex: Do you get any different results with a 154k 2BR vs a 77k 2BR. A couple of years ago, a tugger told me that the season makes no difference for an Interval exchange. Any one out there have a different opinion? 

I wonder if Wyndham's changes will make any difference in II. I think Wyndham wants to stop those of us who had figured out we could get multiple weeks for our Wyndham week. I won't buy more points. I guess I may have to use getaways. I own a supposed prime week in a 2BR on the beach in Ft Lauderdale, 203k. That does not qualify for prime on the new II point chart.

Any advice on how to split up my 203k points for II deposits?


----------



## janej (Dec 20, 2010)

momeason said:


> I am totally unhappy to hear about these changes. I am glad to find a group of Wyndham/II owners. There are not a lot of us.
> I have only stayed at a Wyndham resort once. I use these points to exchange in II. I used 28k to get a 3 br in Grand Cayman on the beach in 2009.
> 
> I am trying to decide how to split up my points for deposit by the end of 2010. Now I guess I will be doing my 2011 deposits soon also. Has anyone found that the season makes any difference in II? ex: Do you get any different results with a 154k 2BR vs a 77k 2BR. A couple of years ago, a tugger told me that the season makes no difference for an Interval exchange. Any one out there have a different opinion?
> ...



No difference between seasons at least for now.  You will need some 77k deposit if you want larger size unit in exchange especially for ongoing searchings.  Use the rest as 28k deposit while you still can.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 23, 2010)

Dang I bought a Star Island week 2 months ago for the 28k exchanges for II getaways within the 59 days.  I have called and I am not even in the system yet.  Shows the contract as changing owners but not done yet at wyndham side.  I am glad to see other Wyndham with II traders.  Maybe we can make a subforum and exchange thoughts.  I will have many questions now.  thanks


----------



## famy27 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Depositing points now*

I just wanted to get some feedback.  I plan to exchange my Wyndham points in II again this year.  I don't need to make any internal reservations.  As far as I understand the new points grid, I will get NO benefit in II to wait until the new grid is in place, correct?  

I know on the RCI side, it appears that Wyndham owners who deposit points after mid-January under the new grid may now be able to exchange into some properties (such as DVC) which just weren't available to them in the past.  However, nothing similar is occurring in II, as far as we know?  It's just going to cost more points to get the exact same things, I believe.  If so, I will deposit my points tomorrow to make sure I get them under the current value grid.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 4, 2011)

momeason said:


> I am totally unhappy to hear about these changes. I am glad to find a group of Wyndham/II owners. There are not a lot of us.
> I have only stayed at a Wyndham resort once. I use these points to exchange in II. I used 28k to get a 3 br in Grand Cayman on the beach in 2009.
> 
> I am trying to decide how to split up my points for deposit by the end of 2010. Now I guess I will be doing my 2011 deposits soon also. Has anyone found that the season makes any difference in II? ex: Do you get any different results with a 154k 2BR vs a 77k 2BR. A couple of years ago, a tugger told me that the season makes no difference for an Interval exchange. Any one out there have a different opinion?
> ...



A few choices
1. 77K 2BR + 77K + 28K studio + 28K = 4 deposits = 210 = need to purchase 7K pts at $10/each

or

2. 63K 1BR + 63K + 28K studio + 28K + 28K = 5 deposits = 210 = need to purchase 7K at $10/each

or

3. 77K 2BR + 63K 1BR + 28K studio + 28K = 4 deposits = 196 with 7K left over

or

4. 28K studio X 7 deposits = 196 with 7K left over

or

5. 63K 1BR + 28K studio X 5 = 6 deposits = 203K


----------



## siesta (Jan 4, 2011)

nevermind ....


----------



## momeason (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks,

I think I am going with choice #3. I do not like to buy points just in case I do not use all my deposits. 4 trips per year is enough for us. We had 2 deposits already left to use in 2011 and then made 3 more deposits at year end. With 4 more deposits to make this month, we will make 9 trips in 2 years, more than we have ever done. I guess we will start going to Wyndham resorts more after 2012 since our points will not go as far in II. At least I haven't already been to the Wyndham Resorts. 
We thought we got a deal in 2007 paying between 2K -3K for our timeshare. Now people are selling for closing costs only. We are getting a lot of trips out of our first few years of ownership so it was worth it, but I hope we will be able to give ours away in the future if we decide we want to get out of it


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 9, 2011)

GrayFal said:


> A few choices
> 5. 63K 1BR + 28K studio X 5 = 6 deposits = 203K


I just deposited the above online....will call Tuesday and set up my ongoing searches so I can "see" these deposits online.

Going forward, I will either use at BlueBeards BeachClub in St Thomas or make two resies and deposit with SFX....


----------



## janej (Jan 9, 2011)

I am on the phone with Wyndham now to make deposit to II.  The rep said I could only deposit 2012 points starting in March.  Some of my 2012 points are cancelled points that should have been moved to 2011 use year.  They stayed in 2012 use year for unknown reason.  She moved the points to 2011 for me and deposited to II.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 11, 2011)

*It is official....*

This is now on the Wyndham website....

Interval International (II) Deposit Request
Follow these easy steps to request a deposit with II.

Refer to the chart below to determine the points required based upon the unit type and demand. Visit Worldwide External Exchange in Wyndham Wise, Your Online Learning Center for details on exchange deposit guidelines.

When making multiple deposits, please submit each request separately.

Step 1 of 4: Select Points to Deposit
Member Name: Txxxxxx Fxxxxxxx 
Member Number 0099XXXXXXXXX

1.Select the points you would like to deposit: 
Demand Studio or 1 Bedroom 2 Bedroom 3 Bedroom or More 
Prime  143,000   224,000   308,000  
High  121,000   184,000   258,000  
Value    95,000   140,000   199,000  
Quiet    74,000   109,000   161,000  


2.Please select the Use Year End Date you would like to use for your deposit:

Please note: If you have zero points available with a given expiration date, it will not show below.

  Use Year End Date Points Available 
  Sep 30, 2011  1,000  

I got in under the wire


----------



## janej (Jan 11, 2011)

GrayFal said:


> I got in under the wire



Me too!  I am so glad I did not wait until mid January this time


----------



## hjtug (Jan 12, 2011)

Two days ago I made a bunch of II deposits over the phone with all our 2011 points and some borrowed and canceled from 2012.


----------



## momeason (Jan 13, 2011)

I made my deposits on the 10th, I got in under the wire also. I expected a few more days. I bet they caught some people. Jan 11 is a little early for mid January. Glad I did not wait longer. Now I just need to vacation a lot in the next 2 years.


----------



## kmiller1 (May 2, 2011)

janej said:


> I am on the phone with Wyndham now to make deposit to II.  The rep said I could only deposit 2012 points starting in March.  Some of my 2012 points are cancelled points that should have been moved to 2011 use year.  They stayed in 2012 use year for unknown reason.  She moved the points to 2011 for me and deposited to II.



Janej,

I have a question about II exchanges through Wyndham points.  We have a chance to switch from RCI to II and I was wondering how that works.  

We had II for a long time until we switched our 2 fixed weeks to points through wyndham.  Any input would be helpful.

Thanks

millekr1


----------



## hjtug (May 3, 2011)

kmiller1 said:


> Janej,
> 
> I have a question about II exchanges through Wyndham points.  We have a chance to switch from RCI to II and I was wondering how that works.
> 
> ...



I am not sure what your question is.  If it is about how the switch from RCI to II works I cannot help.  

With our Wyndham points account we have been trading through II for ten years and have been satisfied, at least until the recent changes that initiated this thread.  There has been much discussion in other threads about the relative merits of RCI trading vs II trading in general with no clear conclusion about one being better than the other.  One thing most folks seem to agree on is that a decision might be based upon whether you are mainly interested in places that have mostly RCI or II resorts.

Is your question about the mechanics of how II trading works with Wyndham points?  I or others can answer such a question.


----------



## kmiller1 (May 4, 2011)

hjtug,

Yes that is what I am looking for.  How II Trading works with Wyndham points?


----------



## hjtug (May 4, 2011)

Others might be able to give a better worded description but from my experience:  You decide what number and kind (1, 2, or 3 bdrm; quiet, value, high, or prime season) of deposits you would like to make.  Online or via telephone you can request that Wyndham make the deposits.  Making deposits is considered a chargeable transaction.  They are good for two years and will be held in your Wyndham account for use with II but you must keep track of them since they don't show up online.  You can submit an ongoing search by designating at least three weeks (any combination of resorts and times).  For the most part, you can search only for units that are the same size or smaller that your deposit.  You pay the $139 fee (domestic) and II will begin searching immediately.  Simultaneously II will contact Wyndham to make sure you have a suitable deposit available. II will notify you if your request becomes available and if you are next in line.   At any time, whether or not you have already made II deposits with Wyndham, you can do instant searches on II for available exchanges using a generic unit.  You choose the number of bedrooms but it does not ask for a season.  Most of the resorts that you can see with such an instant search are leftovers that have not already been grabbed by folks doing ongoing searches.  If you make an exchange through an instant search you pay the fee and II will contact Wyndham to verify that you have an appropriate deposit.  Instant searches are good for exchanges within 60 days of check-in and for lower demand locations and seasons and you can ofter find units sized larger than your deposit unit size.

Season has not seemed to matter much with II.  Many of us have had good luck getting multiple bedroom units in various seasons with the old 28K studio deposits.  With the recent changes the smallest deposit is 74K.  If things don't change too much otherwise I hope it will be easier to get multiple bedroom units in all seasons with 74K than with the old 28K deposits but we certainly will not be doing as many exchanges.

That is an overview.  Hope it helps.


----------

